# Bakersfield, CA shelter overflowing



## gsdjoann

***
PERMISSION GIVEN TO CROSSPOST:
CONTACT: Csilla Merrill, Westside German Shepherd Rescue
[email protected] or http://www.sheprescue.org

The rescue I volunteer with was contacted by the Bakersfield animal
shelter because they are overflowing with pure-bred GSDs. They are
cheduled to be put down in a few days if they do not get adopted or moved
to a rescue.

If you can help, please contact Csilla Merrill of Westside German Shepherd
Rescue at [email protected] or http://www.sheprescue.org.

Please cross-post and spread the word to other boards.
***


----------



## Karin

The poor things! This is so sad! I wonder if the Northern California Rescue group can help out...


----------

